# Links für Stop Motion



## Maffy (4. August 2002)

hallo,

kennt jemand links wo ich informationen über knetfiguren animationen finde. leider habe ich nur englisch sprachige seiten gefunden.

was mich interresiert ist, wie die figuren gebaut werden, welche materialen für die armaturen verwendet werden und wo ich sowas besorgen kann.

gruß maffy


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. August 2002)

Oho da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen. Bedenke das du pro Sekunde Film, 25 mal so ne blöde Figur neukneten musst!!!!
Ich denke doch, das diese Figuren nur ganz normales Knetgummi sind (so siehts jedenfalls aus).

Frag mal im Bastelshop, ja genau da wo du schon seit 20 jahren nicht mehr warst, die haben sowas sicher.


----------



## Kaethe (4. August 2002)

25mal/s ne Knetfigur neu positionieren. Na denn viel Spass.


----------



## Bender (4. August 2002)

Ich habe mal einen Making-Off-Bericht über Celebrity-Deathmatch gelesen. Und ich denke, so etwas zu machen ist für Einzelpersonen so gut wie unmöglich. 

Mein Tipp: Lern 3D Studio Max oder ein anderes 3D-Programm. Damit kann man Ergebnisse erzielen die gar nicht mal so viel schlechter sind und der Aufwand ist - vermutlich sogar inklusive Lernen - viel geringer.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. August 2002)

Jo, dauert trotzdem 2 Jahre um annähernd damit zurechtzukommen (Characterdesign, Animation, Materials usw.)

Das ist auch das Problem, die meisten Dinge schafft man alleine einfach nicht. Der Aufwand ist zu hoch.
Wenn 200 Leute innerhalb eines Jahres einen Dinosaurier in Jurassic Park modeln, dann brauchst du dafür 200 Jahre! Das ist verflixt und zugeschissen.


----------



## Bender (4. August 2002)

Äääh.. diese Zahl (200) auf den Dinosaurier bezogen, war aber doch hoffentlich willkürlich, oder?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. August 2002)

Naja ich meinte damit die Animationen im Film.


----------



## goela (5. August 2002)

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, was für eine Videokamera dazu braucht (klar eine die Einzelbilder aufnehmen kann)! Meine MiniDV macht leider keine Einzelbilder (Fotos ausgenommen).

Früher haben wir (meine Brüder und ich) kurze Trickfilme mit einer Super 8 Kamera gemacht! Auch mit Knetmasse!
Wenn die Bewegungen nicht 100% Soft sein müssen und es sich um Kurzfilme (ca. 5min) handelt, dann braucht man keine 2 Jahre! Auch rucklige Animationen haben dass gewisse etwas!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. August 2002)

Ich würde sowas dann einfach mit ner Digicam auf <b>ganz wichtig</b> Stativ machen. Die Qualität dürfte einen dann umhauen.


----------



## goela (5. August 2002)

Was meinst Du mit einer Digicam? Digitalkamera (Video) oder Digitalfoto (Bilder)?

Digitalfoto = jedes Bild in Videoprogramm reinziehen? Na dann viel Spass!!!!

Stativ ist wichtig - ganz klar bzw. logisch!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. August 2002)

Jo Digitalfoto. Die Bilder werden ja numerisch gespeichert und man kann sie in Premiere automatisch in der richtigen Reihenfolge und mit der richtige Länge (1/25s) importieren.


----------



## Maffy (5. August 2002)

nun soviel ich weis und auf den diversen englischen seiten gesehen habe, werden für die figuren entsprechende armaturen gebaut die dann mit silikon, plastelin oder knetmasse umhüllt werden.

durch die armaturen, die unter der haut sind, kann die figur in jeder beliebigen position stehen bleiben und ein einzelbild geschossen werden.

im grunde braucht man nur eine minidv und ein videoschnittprogramm wo mann einzelbilder capturen kann (premiere kann das glaube ich). wichtig ist nur das mann keine kasette in die minidv legt damit diese nicht nach einer gewissen zeit abschaltet.

3d animation ist nicht mein ding. mir gefallen filme wie chicken run besser.

gruß maffy


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. August 2002)

Die Armaturen (Sowas wie ein Skelett?) erscheinen mir logisch, nur was meinst du mit "keine Band in miniDV"?
Willst du in deine Cam kein Band einlegen? Wie nimmt er denn dann auf?

Ich würde das wirklich mit nem Photoapparat machen. Die Qualität ist 5x besser und problematisch wird es auch nicht, da wie gesagt die Bilder numerisch gespeichert werden und in Premiere automatisch importiert werden können.


----------



## goela (6. August 2002)

Wenn ich meine MiniDV Kamera als Webcam verwende, dann lege ich auch keine Kassette ein. Schalte die Kamera in den Kameramodus und dann kann ich die Bilder direkt ins Internet schicken ohne dass die Kamera abschaltet! Das geht problemlos!

Also kann man dann in Premiere (falls es geht) die Einzelbilder aufnehmen!

Ein kleines Problem gibt es aber bei der Lösung mit dem Digitalfoto! Der Speicher sollte gross genug sein, damit Du nicht nach 150 Bilder (ca. 6sec Filmsequenz) die Bilder von der Kamera herunterladen musst. Sollte aber nicht unbedingt der Flaschenhals sein, denn bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 (mehr als DV-Qualität) dürften auf eine 256MB Flashcard oder 1GB Microdrive genügend Bilder drauf passen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. August 2002)

Achso jetzt habe ich geschnallt, wie ihr das meintet:

Ihr wollt den PC mitschleppen zum Drehort bzw. den Drehort am PC aufbauen, damit ihr direkt in Echtzeit in Premiere aufnehmt  

Das geht mit meiner Cam dummerweise nicht.  aber auch egal, ich filme ja nur auf Band.


----------



## Maffy (6. August 2002)

wenn man eine minidv mit dv out hat kann man diese direkt an ein firewire karte, dv schnittkarte (z.b dv toaster von electronic design) anschließen und im neuen premiere geht das capturen.

wenn ich das bild erst auf ein videoband absoeichere und dann nochmals in dem computer digitaliesieren muss macht das zuviel arbeit.

wenn man den computer jedoch direkt am set aufbauen kann und die minidv anschließt, kann man das bild im computer verbessern (farbkorrektur usw.) bevor man es abspeichert.

gruß maffy


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. August 2002)

Geht bei mir nicht, nur bei der "Großen".


----------



## mrs violet (3. Juli 2004)

ich habe mal bei einer stopp-motion produktion mitgearbeitet. ich kann die zum bau einer animationsfigur einige tips geben.
wie lang soll deine animation werden. ist entscheident für den bau der figur.
als material für die haut kannst du mit silikon aus dem baumarkt und latexmilch arbeiten ( gibts im bastelladen). 
ich würde auch keine video kamera sondern eine digitale kamera verwenden. die meisten haben einen ausgang, um ein  life-bild zu bekommen.
programme wie frame thief (mac) oder stopp-motion-studio (pc) erleichtern die animation erheblich.

gruß 
mrs. violet


----------



## Maffy (4. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Software ( STOP MOTION PRO ) besorgt mit der man seine Aufnahmen Live im Computer sehen kann und Bild für Bild capturen kann.

Ansonsten braucht mann noch eine Digitale Video Cammera  und eine firewire karte und schon kanns losgehen.

MFG Maffy


----------



## Thorvaldson (20. September 2010)

Hello hello,

ich hab es auch mal mit den Knetfiguren versucht. Bin dabei nach diesem Rezept: http://anleiter.de/anleitung/wie-nimmt-man-ein-stop-motion-video-auf vorgegangen. 
Allerdings hatte ich nicht genügend Geduld und Ausdauer, deswegen hab ich auch schnell wieder auf aufgegeben.
Allerdings war dabei die Arbeit mit meiner Nikon D60 ganz praktisch 
Naja, vielleicht kann ich mich ja nochmal aufraffen.

Gruß


----------

